# Building a kite



## floridasportsman (Aug 13, 2010)

Im thinking about getting into kite fishing form the shore, but I want to build one first to see if I like it. Does any one have plans for one or has built one and give me some advice? Thanks. Floridasportsman


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

when I was a kid we used cheap kites from a toy store, I forget the brand name, but those that looked like a hang glider. and attached a line with a clothes pin. we just thought we were being cool and could "cast" farther.

Not sure if it would work to dangle a bait like they use them for sailfish offshore but would be a cheap way to try!..... or not


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

sounds like a new way to catch kings from the beach..lol...

wonder if it can be done


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Take a look at SKF or the Aftco kites. Make sure you include an adjustable bridle. Ability to adjust the trajectory [and also the tack]from shore will go a long way towards its use. Good Luck


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*Kites*

Have Aftco kite I have fished with, recently bought parafoil fishing kite from Kitty Hawk Kites. Comes with release clip etc. worked well for me easier to fly than Aftco. Might be an option for you as it was very inexpensive.


----------



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

SNDFLEE said:


> Have Aftco kite I have fished with, recently bought parafoil fishing kite from Kitty Hawk Kites. Comes with release clip etc. worked well for me easier to fly than Aftco. Might be an option for you as it was very inexpensive.


What model did you buy from Kitty Hawk? I looked at their website without any luck finding it. Also, what beaches do you typically kite fish at. I have heard Oak Island might be a good spot to make an attempt. I am very interested in finding out any information on kite fishing. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Seems to me there might need to be a Kite Fishing section on Pier and Surf. lol


----------

